
Teenage Hacker 'Cosmo the God' Sentenced by California Court - susanhi
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/11/hacker-cosmo-the-god-sentenced-by-california-court/
======
tsotha
>But to keep someone off the Internet for six years — that one term seems
unduly harsh.

Bullshit. With that kind of crime spree he's lucky they didn't charge him as
an adult. He could have ended up in federal prison until late middle age.

~~~
adestefan
The kid definitely got off with nothing more than a slap in the wrists.

